

Microsoft Email Showing It Tried To Work With Google On Buying Patents - rxin
http://www.businessinsider.com/microsoft-google-email-2011-8?utm_source=twbutton&utm_medium=social&utm_term=&utm_content=&utm_campaign=sai

======
kenjackson
That puts a very different spin on things. If Google is going to make a show
of this patent acquisition by Apple/MS they need to respond to the offer they
had to be brought in the fold.

